# guess who just pulled trigger on recaro sportster cs seats?



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Not me thats for sure. I aint ballin. I got some LV wallets that i got on layaway too. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 










_Modified by tp. at 9:33 AM 3-19-2010_


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: guess who just pulled trigger on recaro sportster cs seats? (tp.)*

huh? what? 
could you translate that into ******* for me?
I like the seats in the picture, but i have no idea what all those words mean.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

yall hear boy i aint go no cash to buy dem seat yeee hawww boy get in mah truck. geterdone boii.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_yall hear boy i aint go no cash to buy dem seat yeee hawww boy get in mah truck. geterdone boii.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_yall hear boy i aint go no cash to buy dem seat yeee hawww boy get in mah truck. geterdone boii.



you forgot "yur mouth looks real purdy!"


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: guess who just pulled trigger on recaro sportster cs seats? (tp.)*

Ballin is when ya pull the trigga on OEM Recaro boii !
Here's my attempt when I was P'OWNED by the Sales Manager
FW: RECARO: your contact-request ##ID##24047‏
From: Ed Hessell ([email protected]) 
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wed 3/17/10 1:15 PM 
To: [email protected] 
Buy an S3, the seats come with it.

Advised.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best regards

Ed Hessell 
Aftermarket Sales Manager
-----------------------------
RECARO North America, Inc.

From: Beverly Alleman 
Sent: Wednesday, March 17, 2010 3:16 PM
To: Ed Hessell
Subject: RECARO: your contact-request ##ID##24047

[email protected]

I want to purchase the S3 seats. Please advise 
During this economy, I expected a little better return email for a quick profit of 7K







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: guess who just pulled trigger on recaro sportster cs seats? (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_Ballin is when ya pull the trigga on OEM Recaro boii !
Here's my attempt when I was P'OWNED by the Sales Manager
FW: RECARO: your contact-request ##ID##24047‏
From: Ed Hessell ([email protected]) 
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wed 3/17/10 1:15 PM 
To: [email protected] 
Buy an S3, the seats come with it.

Advised.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best regards

Ed Hessell 
Aftermarket Sales Manager
-----------------------------
RECARO North America, Inc.

From: Beverly Alleman 
Sent: Wednesday, March 17, 2010 3:16 PM
To: Ed Hessell
Subject: RECARO: your contact-request ##ID##24047

[email protected]

I want to purchase the S3 seats. Please advise 
During this economy, I expected a little better return email for a quick profit of 7K







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
























did u tell him that the seats do not come with S3. You have to put it in as a option which is like $6000


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i just emailed him for seats LOL


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

that is crazy recaro doesn't even seem to care


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_Ballin is when ya pull the trigga on OEM Recaro boii !
Here's my attempt when I was P'OWNED by the Sales Manager
FW: RECARO: your contact-request ##ID##24047‏
From: Ed Hessell ([email protected]) 
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wed 3/17/10 1:15 PM 
To: [email protected] 
Buy an S3, the seats come with it.

Advised.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best regards

Ed Hessell 
Aftermarket Sales Manager
-----------------------------
RECARO North America, Inc.

From: Beverly Alleman 
Sent: Wednesday, March 17, 2010 3:16 PM
To: Ed Hessell
Subject: RECARO: your contact-request ##ID##24047

[email protected]

I want to purchase the S3 seats. Please advise 
During this economy, I expected a little better return email for a quick profit of 7K
























what a ****ing ****!


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Those seats arnt that bad of a price , 1200 each


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Ed Hessell
to me

show details 11:19 AM (22 minutes ago)

No we do not carry the air bag seats in North America.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best regards

Ed Hessell 
Aftermarket Sales Manager
-----------------------------
RECARO North America, Inc.
- Hide quoted text -

-----Original Message-----
From: tp [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Friday, March 19, 2010 1:13 PM
To: Ed Hessell
Subject: Sportster cs
Hi do you carry sportstercs seats in USA with airbags?
-tp


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

haha you signed it TP...


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_Ballin is when ya pull the trigga on OEM Recaro boii !
Here's my attempt when I was P'OWNED by the Sales Manager
FW: RECARO: your contact-request ##ID##24047‏
From: Ed Hessell ([email protected]) 
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wed 3/17/10 1:15 PM 
To: [email protected] 
Buy an S3, the seats come with it.

Advised.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best regards

Ed Hessell 
Aftermarket Sales Manager
-----------------------------
RECARO North America, Inc.

From: Beverly Alleman 
Sent: Wednesday, March 17, 2010 3:16 PM
To: Ed Hessell
Subject: RECARO: your contact-request ##ID##24047

[email protected]

I want to purchase the S3 seats. Please advise 
During this economy, I expected a little better return email for a quick profit of 7K
























So lame


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: guess who just pulled trigger on recaro sportster cs seats? (tp.)*

For a second I thought it was April fools until I looked at the calendar!!


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

haha what a douchebag!


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: guess who just pulled trigger on recaro sportster cs seats? (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_Not me thats for sure. I aint ballin. I got some LV wallets that i got on layaway too. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 









_Modified by tp. at 9:33 AM 3-19-2010_

Go to Koreatown. Many LV for low, low moneeyyy. No layway. Low moneyy, buy now. No layway.
Pardon me now while I clean my recaro from the spill Kimchi, K? 
See you later, sohumdeeeda.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

those ssats are sick, but not worth 7k imo.


----------



## caudex (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: guess who just pulled trigger on recaro sportster cs seats? (tcardio)*

I sent him a link to this thread and then his respone was a little more helpful...
From: "Ed Hessell" <[email protected]>
Date: March 22, 2010 7:52:02 AM MDT
To: <caudex>
Subject: RE: 
Thanks for the link Zachary,
Those are aftermarket seats in the picture. Someone with some skill modified the OEM base and installed the seats on top.
My guess is its one of the dealers in Cali
RECARO is unable to sell any of its OEM seats directly to customers as the OEM owns the final trim and cushion design.
We do not offer airbags in North America because there are too many lawyers and the cost of testing and certifying the seats with NHTSA far out ways the amount of sales we make on the Sportster.
I hope that is a better answer for you. I receive 20 emails a day from people who want to buy OEM seats directly from us. So I apologize for being short.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best regards

Ed Hessell 
Aftermarket Sales Manager
-----------------------------
RECARO North America, Inc.

-----Original Message-----
From: [mailto:caudex] 
Sent: Friday, March 19, 2010 2:24 PM
To: Ed Hessell
Subject: 

http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4810732


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

haha nice


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: guess who just pulled trigger on recaro sportster cs seats? (caudex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caudex* »_in North America there are too many lawyers


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i work in oem industry and yea customers get mad everytime we say we cant sell them they have to get direct from product manufacturer.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: guess who just pulled trigger on recaro sportster cs seats? (caudex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caudex* »_We do not offer airbags in North America because there are too many lawyers and the cost of testing and certifying the seats with NHTSA far out ways the amount of sales we make on the Sportster.


So sad that this is why we can't have these seats. Very true, and I would probably make the same call in their position, but sad all the same.


----------

